# Tarp For Storage In A Barn This Winter



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

I found storage in a barn near my home for $30 a month from late Oct to late April. He said there are birds in there. What do my fellow outbackers reccomend for "tarping" a 26rs for the winter?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Since its indoors and won't be subject to wind or the elements. I'd go to Home depot and buy a roll of clear plastic. It comes in different sizes. I think a 10'x100' roll is about $20 and is useful for a whole lot of things.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

As Glenn mentions, use plastic film (visqueen) or you could get several of the big blue poly tarps. Sams or Costco normally has them. They probably won't be long enough, but two should do it. Tarps have grommets to tie them in place with rope or twine. It the barn is dry and the wind doesn't whistle through it, the tarps should stay in place and the trailer roof should stay dry and clean.

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Schrade,

As the others have said. Also, the main thing you want to watch for, is to make sure you have good ventilation around and through the trailer.

If you are just going to cover the top, that will not be an issue. If you really want to wrap it up, be cautious, you need to have a path for moisture in the trailer to escape.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Excellent point.

Thanks,
Schrade


----------



## dsymington (Jul 15, 2005)

schrade said:


> Excellent point.
> 
> Thanks,
> Schrade
> [snapback]54885[/snapback]​


Also inside a barn watch for mice, make sure any and all foodstuffs are out of it.

D. Symington


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

That was going to be my 2 cents as far as the mice. My brother and my sister have stored their trailers in barns and have always had problems with mice. Make sure you can at least get in the door several times during the winter to check for mice droppings









Other than that its great to get it out of the elements!!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Although I don't keep our OB in a barn we do have a large field mouse problem where I am.

I put mothballs around all ground contact points.

Knock on wood, haven't been invaded yet (5 years).

Bill


----------

